# شريط فوق الجبال - تسبحة وألحان الصوم الكبير - الشماس عادل ماهر



## cobcob (9 فبراير 2009)

شريط​
*فوق الجبال*

تسبحة وألحان الصوم الكبير 
*الشماس : عادل ماهر*​
*ذكصولوجية تعالوا انظروا مخلصنا

لحن أونيشتى 

احفظنى يا الهى 

تذكرت خطايا جهلى 

طلبت اليك يا سيدنا المسيح 

أنا أعراف أنك صالح 

لحن بى ماى رومى 

الليلويا التوزيع - المزمور 150​*


----------



## ROWIS (11 فبراير 2009)

*

**
مرسي كتير **cobcob
**علي الشريط الجميل ده
وتم التحمييييييييييييييل



*​


----------



## cobcob (11 فبراير 2009)

rowis قال:


> *
> 
> **
> مرسي كتير **cobcob
> ...



*ميرسى يا رويس لمرورك
المدايح بتاعت الصوم الكبير دى فعلا رائعة جدا
فيها كلمات توبة جميلة اوى​*


----------



## bisho2010 (15 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا جداااااااااااا


----------



## besm alslib (15 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا على الشريط *

*جاري التحميل *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## maryoum (11 مارس 2010)

شكرااااا  جداااااااا على الشريط الاكثر من الرائع


----------



## magysalib (11 مارس 2010)

سلام ونعمه لكل إخوتى
أشكركم على السماح لى بشماركتكم سماع هذه الألجان والتسابيح الجميلة
الرب يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## elamer1000 (13 مارس 2010)

الف شكر ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبة خردل (13 مارس 2010)

*شكراً ليك علي الشريط الرائع بس الاجمل لو كان مُجمّع

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## حبة خردل (13 مارس 2010)

*بس برضة هاحملة انا كماان ماختش بالي ان الروابط مباشرة 


كل الشكر ليكي يا غالية
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​*


----------

